# Central Oklahoma GRS and KTOK Home and Garden Show Pictures



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Just some pictures from the show. Enjoy


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice to see , how you do in the USA a garden show.
Thanks


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, that's a great layout incorporating real outdoor gardening elements to give an example of what can be done! It adds an extra dimension to a portable layout! Nice!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice setup, but you guys look lonely!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep kind of out in now where land. Where is everyone? Well you guys gave it you all and looks good. Later RJD


----------

